# My P90X Journey



## TheDiesel (Mar 22, 2010)

My family and I recently decided it was time to change our lifestyle. We start tomorrow (3/22/2010) and we're all so pumped. I'm hoping by keeping you guys updated it'll be that extra push I'll need on days when I just don't feel like going anymore. I'll be sure to post progress pictures throughout the program. A bit about me...

I'm 22, 5'1", and 184lbs (yikes! I hate admitting that on a public forum...) 
2 years ago I was a vegetarian, weighed 130lbs and was content with where I was. I was always fairly active. In highschool I was on the varsity soccer team as lead forward and worked as a lifeguard for 2 years. 

Now I feel like I lack the energy to do simple activities. Leaving the house is a battle and I'm more content to hang out in my pj's than to look like a fattie at the gym. I used to run every morning and I haven't done that in about two years. After struggling with depression this past year I decided to talk to my family about it. They've decided to support my decision to change, and even decided to make it a family event! We started earlier today by planning our meals for the week and going grocery shopping. Then earlier this evening we tossed EVERY LAST PIECE OF UNHEALTHY FOOD! Later today I'm going to be getting my before shots taken, I haven't decided if I'll post those right away or not though. But I can't wait! If anyone else has done the P90X I would LOVE some pointers for myself and my family!! Let's see if I can keep up this enthusiasm for 90 days and beyond!


----------



## twiztdlilangel (Mar 22, 2010)

congrats! i hope it all goes well for you! I cant wait to see the results seeing someone else do it will be the motivation i need to start losing after i have the new baby in june!


----------



## khmershortay (Mar 23, 2010)

i'm  in week 4. and i definately can feel my arms toning up. dont push too hard. i was only able to do 10 push up on each set and 5 pull ups. Now I can do 15 push up and 10 pull ups. Just go with the flow and do what your body is able to do. you will feel really sore the first few days,but its a great feeling because you know your muscle is working! 
good luck and have fun and stick with the program and youll tone  up in no time


----------



## TheDiesel (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks! Day one... And it kicked my butt, lol. I so see what you mean by not pushing too hard though. I feel much better knowing my starting weight is actually 183 instead though. Stupid scale was off. I really don't feel like I'm doing much different in my diet besides making myself eat breakfast. Which isn't too bad, I felt like I had way more energy throughout the day. 

Week 4? Nice! Were you really sore during the first week?


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 23, 2010)

I haven't personally done P90x but a few friends have and you can tell that the first 2, maybe even 3 weeks they were really beat up by the workouts and tired. But, I can tell you they've both had a tremendous physical and emotional change... and with a healthy diet and lighter working out have both kept it up. Goodness, I sound like an infomercial... I just wish I could do it... but I have knee problems and it seems pretty intensive for that.

Good luck! Keep us posted =)


----------



## BadBadGirl (Mar 23, 2010)

Good luck on making the first big step, a very important one. I am interested in trying this out. Keep us all posted with your progress!


----------



## TheDiesel (Mar 23, 2010)

End of day two and I feel great and crappy all at the same time. I've had the worst migraine the past two days. But, I've started losing so that's keeping me motivated. I wish I knew what was causing the headaches though. They're almost keeping me from eating, so I've had to force myself to eat meals.


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 24, 2010)

Have you changed your diet a lot since going on p90x? Usually lower carbs and less processed (sugary) foods changed in a diet can cause you to feel light headed or grouchy. The key, for me was, to find balance in my meal, eat many small meals a day, and to switch to complex carbs. But, I think that's part of p90x anyway... maybe you haven't found the right combination for you.

When I did South Beach a few years ago I felt that way for the first week or two... just from little carbs. If I understand it, I believe it forces your body to use your fat for energy instead of all the delicious carbs I usually give it.


----------



## TheDiesel (Mar 27, 2010)

Almost the end of the first week and I feel amazing. My body is sore, but that just means this is working. I'm down 5 pounds and the headaches are completely gone. I think you're right, my body had to adjust to not getting the unhealthy stuff I was giving myself before.


----------



## mizuki~ (Mar 27, 2010)

5 pounds in one week is fantastic, CONGRATS! Keep it up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sorry to sounds silly..but what exactly is p90x? >_<


----------



## elb154 (Mar 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TheDiesel* 

 
_Almost the end of the first week and I feel amazing. My body is sore, but that just means this is working. I'm down 5 pounds and the headaches are completely gone. I think you're right, my body had to adjust to not getting the unhealthy stuff I was giving myself before._

 
So glad to hear this is working. I have been looking into this for a while. Just having a hard time spending the money. I also see there is Insanity too. Wonder if there is a huge difference or not.


----------



## TheDiesel (Mar 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_5 pounds in one week is fantastic, CONGRATS! Keep it up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sorry to sounds silly..but what exactly is p90x? >_<_

 
Thanks!! I'm excited, lol. I'll post my before shot with my 30 day shot. So we'll see how much of a difference there will be....

Oh not silly at all. I had not heard of it until my dad said it was being delivered, haha. 

It's a pretty intense workout and diet plan. Beachbody Fitness, Nutrition, Diet and Weight Loss Products and Videos there's a list of several different exercise plans from Tony Horton. The p90x is a 90 day plan that gives you phenominal results. I've heard their Insanity plan is tougher, but I don't know anyone that's done it so I can't say how different it is.

btw, so far it is totally worth the money. Not to mention I never realized how expensive it is to eat healthy!


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 28, 2010)

I know someone who's done Insanity and he's had phenomenal results.  
The diet is the more productive area of p90x because of the way it's such a change from the norm for most people.
I thoroughly enjoy CrossFit, simply because I don't have time to devote to p90x.


----------



## kimmy (Mar 28, 2010)

that's great to hear of the success you're having with P90X. i was just talking to a guy at work about it not too long ago, he was thinking of starting the program.

i wonder if i might be able to do the P90X workouts without following the diet plan? most diet plans just don't work for me because i have some vitamin deficiencies so i have to eat the way i currently do...


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_that's great to hear of the success you're having with P90X. i was just talking to a guy at work about it not too long ago, he was thinking of starting the program.

i wonder if i might be able to do the P90X workouts without following the diet plan? most diet plans just don't work for me because i have some vitamin deficiencies so i have to eat the way i currently do..._

 
You probably could as long as you're eating "clean". Disclosure: I haven't myself done it but have a close friend who has, and a few others also. The workout is what seems really rigorous here. I would look at the food plan and see how much you can implement and make smart substitutions where you can't. It's your typical- good carbs, lots of veggies and fruit, protein. They cycle/tune it based on what you're work out is.. so there are carb or protein heavier periods of time. The one thing I remember is my friend at some point was only allotted one tablespoon of oil per day.


----------



## TheDiesel (Mar 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_You probably could as long as you're eating "clean". Disclosure: I haven't myself done it but have a close friend who has, and a few others also. The workout is what seems really rigorous here. I would look at the food plan and see how much you can implement and make smart substitutions where you can't. It's your typical- good carbs, lots of veggies and fruit, protein. They cycle/tune it based on what you're work out is.. so there are carb or protein heavier periods of time. The one thing I remember is my friend at some point was only allotted one tablespoon of oil per day._

 
As far as I can tell I would assume that you could. Just look over the diet they have for you and adjust where it's needed. 

But, beginning week two! Down 7lbs, -4in on my hips and -1in on each thigh!


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_that's great to hear of the success you're having with P90X. i was just talking to a guy at work about it not too long ago, he was thinking of starting the program.

i wonder if i might be able to do the P90X workouts without following the diet plan? most diet plans just don't work for me because i have some vitamin deficiencies so i have to eat the way i currently do..._

 
Actually, following the diet plan may help you out quite a bit as it's fairly well rounded and nourishing.


----------



## miss_supra (Jun 4, 2010)

updates?


----------

